# buying property in ajman



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Do we have other website where direct owners post there properties online.. I check on dubizzle and mostly posted by agents. 

Has anyone buy a property in Amman. How was it? What are the charges they imposed? How can I ensure that I am buying the property not from bogus individuals. Are properties in Ajman registered for me to reconfirm the ownership?

Thanks


----------



## ajdxb (Jun 22, 2015)

hello ,
I happen to own property in Ajman and I have the paperwork to support this claim.
kindly shoot me a reply if you are interested in buying.


----------



## raheel1982 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Amman Property*



ajdxb said:


> hello ,
> I happen to own property in Ajman and I have the paperwork to support this claim.
> kindly shoot me a reply if you are interested in buying.


Hi there, I am a British expat looking to buy an investment property in amman, can you advise on how I go about this, how to find a good agent, good property with good yield etc.

thanks


----------

